# Where to buy Livestock in Toronto?



## Ibrat82 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Guys

I know there's quite a few stores in Toronto that have saltwater livestock but I just started and my first store I bought a pair of clowns didn't go well. Had nothing to do with my water or tank. They had ich from the lfs I bought them. So what I want to know is where do you guys buy your livestock? I want to know where and what store have you had the best experience getting healthy fish?


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

I've had great success with fish from Reef Boutique.

Aside from where you purchase the fish, they all come with the risk or ich. I would even go so far as to say you should expect them to have ich.

All new purchases, regardless of where you get them from should go through the proper quarantine before your main tank.

TTM is a very safe, simple, and proven method to ensure ich is gone.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I have purchased fish from most of the stores over the years and never had an issue (knock on wood) Clowns are pretty hardy too (Fancy Damsels) SeaUMarine has common percs on for $20 each


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

*Fury's map*

Here you go. MOst if not all SW shops....
https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zy59F8Zm7Es0.ktFkd6QZYQmA
There is also a review section on the forum here in the marketplace section...


----------



## szl (Sep 18, 2015)

Big Al's and only big Al's.


----------



## Ibrat82 (Jan 13, 2016)

Anyone buy from nafb?


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have bought fish from majority of the stores in the west end and have had no issues. But here is a guy who actually quarantines the fishes for minimum 3 weeks before he will sell it to you, his name is Carl and his company name is Carl Aquarium. He runs his business out of his basement. You can give him a call (416) 460-9922


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Ibrat82 said:


> Anyone buy from nafb?


most of my fish are from NAFB and a few from SUM.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I second Carl, he does quarantine fish, and has a good variety, but no storefront. check out his website:
http://carlsaquarium.com/index.html


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

teemee said:


> I second Carl, he does quarantine fish, and has a good variety, but no storefront. check out his website:
> 
> http://carlsaquarium.com/index.html


Yes true he does not have storefront. Over the years of dealing with him I have found he is very reliable and trustworthy. He also sells lots of live coral food such as phyto Copepods rotifires etc...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

